# Vermehrung von Besatzforellen



## Rabi (20. Januar 2018)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mal gehört, dass sich Besatzforellen (Regenbogenforellen aus der Zucht) in freier Natur nicht fortpflanzen. Stimmt das? Und wenn ja, warum?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## fishhawk (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vermehrung von Besatzforellen*

Hallo,

wenn das Triploide Fische sind, ist es genetisch bedingt.

Ansonsten stimmen in den meisten Gewässern die Umweltbedingungen nicht.

Aber selbsterhaltende Regenbogenpopulationen soll es auch in Europa durchaus geben.


----------



## Laichzeit (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vermehrung von Besatzforellen*

Besatz-Refos pflanzen sich in der Natur fort, nur schlüpfen die Eier nicht oder die Brut geht ein. Durch die Züchtung haben sie einige Eigenschaften verloren, die in der freien Wildbahn zum Überleben wichtig sind.

Eine selbst erhaltende Population gibt es z.B. im Bodensee und Alpenrhein. Diese stammt aber überwiegend von einem gezielten Ansiedlungsversuch mit einem Steelhead-ähnlichen Stamm ab.


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vermehrung von Besatzforellen*

@Laichzeit
Auch hier gibts es wohl einen solchen Stamm - ich weiß aber nichts näheres dazu, aber für Dich vllt interessant:
http://www.fischereiverein-schmidmuehlen.de/fv/wasser/21/lauterach


----------



## Rabi (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vermehrung von Besatzforellen*

Super! Vielen Dank für die Antworten!
Kann mir dann auch zufällig jemand sagen, wie das mit der Schonzeit für Regenbogenforellen in Baden-Württemberg zusammen passt? Oder gibt es bei dieser wieder Einschränkungen?


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vermehrung von Besatzforellen*

Ich sage betont vorsichtig, dass nichtballe angöerischen regularien von Ba-Wü Sinn ergeben (s.a. Nachtangelverbot)


----------



## Laichzeit (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vermehrung von Besatzforellen*

BW hat eine Refo-Schonzeit, dass in den Fließgewässern die Bachforellen ihre Ruhe haben.

@Franz_16
Ich hab die Lauterach mal gegoogelt, anscheinend wurde 1952 das fünfzigjährige Bestehen eines Regenbogenforellenbestandes bestätigt. Vielleicht ist das Gewässer schon länger durchgehend besiedelt.


----------



## chef (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vermehrung von Besatzforellen*

Kumpel von mir hat ne kleine Forellenzucht, streift auch selber ab. Der hat mir erzählt, dass viele gekaufte Bachforellen so gezüchtet sind, dass sie sich selber nicht mehr vermehren(können). Hat wohl den Vorteil, dass sie schneller an Gewicht zulegen...Gibt da nen Fachbegriff dafür...
Auch bei Saiblingen soll das häufig vorkommen...


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vermehrung von Besatzforellen*



chef schrieb:


> Kumpel von mir hat ne kleine Forellenzucht, streift auch selber ab. Der hat mir erzählt, dass viele gekaufte Bachforellen so gezüchtet sind, dass sie sich selber nicht mehr vermehren(können). Hat wohl den Vorteil, dass sie schneller an Gewicht zulegen...Gibt da nen Fachbegriff dafür...
> Auch bei Saiblingen soll das häufig vorkommen...



Der Begriff dürfte triploid lauten


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vermehrung von Besatzforellen*

@chef
Wenns dich im Detail interessiert bzgl. des Wachstums von diploiden und triploiden Forellen kannst du dir mal das durchlesen:
https://www.zuechtungskunde.de/artikel.dll/5_MTE1NzI0OA.PDF


----------



## Sneep (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vermehrung von Besatzforellen*

Hallo,

Als die RB nach Europa kam, war sie bereits ein reiner Zuchtfisch. Man hatte mehrere Arten von pazifischen Lachsen gekreuzt um die Laichzeit möglichst weit zu dehnen. 

Wenn alle Forellen im Dezember laichen, sind die Nachkommen alle zur gleichen Zeit schlachtreif. Die der Konkurenz aber auch,
Die Preise sind im Keller und den Rest des Jahres habe ich keine Portionsforellen mehr im Teich.
Daran kann man erkennen, wie weit dieser Fisch bereits verzüchtet ist. 
Es gibt in Europa Bestände von pazifischen Lachsen, die sich auch halten können
Das sind ohne Ausnahme Arten, die in  die RB eingekreuzt wurden,
Deshalb kann man bei diesen Fischen streng genommen nicht von RBs sprechen. Eine RB ist immer die Mischung verschiedenen Arten,
Ein reiner Zucht und Schlachtfisch

sneep


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vermehrung von Besatzforellen*

Hallo,



> Man hatte mehrere Arten von pazifischen Lachsen gekreuzt um die Laichzeit möglichst weit zu dehnen.



Bist Du sicher, dass die tatsächlich mit Lachsen gekreuzt wurden?

Ich dachte immer, das wären Kreuzungen verschiedener Stämme aus meergehenden Steelheads, See- und Flussforellen gewesen.


----------



## daci7 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vermehrung von Besatzforellen*

Zu den pazifischen Lachsen gehören nicht nur die bekannten Rot- Buckel- Silber- und Ketalachs, sondern eben auch eine Menge Forellen 

Genauso wie die Lachsfische (Salmonidae) auch die Corregonen, Äschen, Saiblinge, diverse Forellen und diverse Lachse beinhaltet. 

Alles also Definitionssache.


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vermehrung von Besatzforellen*



> Zu den pazifischen Lachsen gehören nicht nur die bekannten Rot- Buckel- Silber- und Ketalachs, sondern eben auch eine Menge Forellen



Oncorhynchus tshawytscha nicht zu vergessen.

Klingt halt für mich als Laien halt etwas irreführend.

Es macht doch noch nen Unterschied verschiedene Arten zu kreuzen, oder verschiedene Stämme/Rassen der gleichen Art.

Entschuldigung wenn das jetzt zu haarspalterisch war.


----------



## Daniel1983 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vermehrung von Besatzforellen*

Wr haben in BW sogar Gewässer in denen sich die RB Forelle natürlich vermehrt. zB. die Nagold um mal eins zu nennen. 

Gruss


----------



## tom66 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vermehrung von Besatzforellen*



chef schrieb:


> Kumpel von mir hat ne kleine Forellenzucht, streift auch selber ab. Der hat mir erzählt, dass viele gekaufte Bachforellen so gezüchtet sind, dass sie sich selber nicht mehr vermehren(können). Hat wohl den Vorteil, dass sie schneller an Gewicht zulegen...Gibt da nen Fachbegriff dafür...
> Auch bei Saiblingen soll das häufig vorkommen...



Hat nicht nur den Vorteil, dass sie schneller an Gewicht zulegen, sondern auch das die Vereine ständig nachbesetzen müssen, da die Fische sich nicht selbst reproduzieren 

Ohne vom Fach zu sein, hätte ich auch bei diploiden Fischen aus der Zucht meine Bedenken, ob sich diese in der freien Natur mit einer hohen Erfolgsrate reproduzieren. Wenn die Fische im Zuchtbetrieb über Generationen nur gestreift werden, gehen dann nicht über die fehlende Auslese erfolgversprechende Verhaltensweisen (z.B. bei der Laichablage) verloren?

Es soll ja sogar Züchter geben, die damit werben, dass sich die von ihnen gezüchteten BaFos selbst reproduzieren.


----------



## Tobias85 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vermehrung von Besatzforellen*



tom66 schrieb:


> Wenn die Fische im Zuchtbetrieb über Generationen nur gestreift werden, gehen dann nicht über die fehlende Auslese erfolgversprechende Verhaltensweisen (z.B. bei der Laichablage) verloren?



Davon muss man wohl ausgehen. Vielleicht nicht nach 5 Jahren, aber wenn der Bestand über 20 Jahre nur über abstreifen erhalten wird, dann macht sich das sicher bemerkbar.


----------



## Rabi (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vermehrung von Besatzforellen*

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen und ausführlichen Antworten!


----------



## Laichzeit (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vermehrung von Besatzforellen*

Die Regenbogenforellen in Europa stammen größtenteils aus Kalifornischen Fischzuchten, die verschiedene dort heimische Unterarten der Regenbogenforelle kreuzten. Darunter waren meerwandernde Steelheadforellen und Stämme, die ganzjährig im Fluss verbleiben.
Einkreuzungen anderer Arten werden nicht genannt. Dabei ist selbst umstritten, wo die Grenze zwischen Unterart und Art genau liegt. Ich halte mich dabei an Wikipedia oder Fishbase.

Wenn Fische in Gefangenschaft vermehrt werden, findet die größte Zuchtauswahl und der größte Verlust an "Fitness" für die freie Wildbahn übrigens in der ersten Generation statt. Genau so ist es umgekehrt, wenn Fische aus der Zucht in die freie Wildbahn gesetzt werden. Die erste Generation ist am wenigsten angepasst und wird deshalb am stärksten ausgelesen.


----------



## Sneep (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vermehrung von Besatzforellen*

Hallo, 

@ laichzeit
Ursprünglich entstand die RB aus der Steelhead und einer stationären Unterart.
Das war aber nicht das Ende der Entwicklung. Heute sind da Arten und Unterarten enthalten, die niemand mehr nachvollziehen kann.

Freyhof und Kottelat sprechen in dem Zusammenhang nur von "species" sprich Arten. Aber da ist zur Zeit alles im Fluss seit man da genetisch heran geht.

Bis vor wenigen Jahren wurde die RB noch als Salmo gairdneri oder Salmo irideus eingestuft. Bei jeder solchen neuen Festsetzung ändern sich ja auch die verwandten. Unterarten werden zu eigenen Arten sw. Zur Zeit ist das tatsächlich abhängig davon wo man sich informiert.

 @ Fischhawk

Die wurden tatsächlich mit Lachsen gekreuzt. Die RB ist selber ein pazifischer Lachs. 
Das erkennt man am Gattungsnamen Oncorhynchus.

@ Chef
Dass unfruchtbare Forellen gezogen werden, war mir nicht bekannt.  Aber dass nur Weibchen dabei sind, ist ein bekanntes Vorgehen. Die Rogner sind nicht so agressiv wie Milchner, die häufig  aneinander geraten, vor allem wenn sie zu dicht stehen. Rogner kann man mehr in einen Teich geben, ohne dass es zu Beißereien kommt.

snEEp


----------



## willmalwassagen (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vermehrung von Besatzforellen*

RB werden meistens so behandelt, dass aus den Eiern nur weibliche Tiere schlüpfen die fast immer auch noch unfruchtbar sind. Das mit den weiblichen Tieren wird gemacht, weil die zur Schlachtreife ca. 10% weniger Futter benötigen wie Männchen weil sie Geschlechtsorgane später ausbilden.
Reine Satzfischzüchter gibt es vermutlich gar nicht mehr.  Das sind alles Wirtschaftsbetriebe die den Überschuss der Produktion für vielfaches Geld wie sie aus der Industrie erhalten an die Angler verkaufen.
Viele die sich Züchter nennen sind eh überwiegend nur Händler. Da weiss keiner genau wo die Fische wirklich herkommen. Schaut mal, wievie Wasserfläche die angeblichen Züchter habenund wieviele Tonnen Fisch sie verkaufen. da muss man nachdenklich werden.


----------



## fishhawk (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vermehrung von Besatzforellen*



> Die wurden tatsächlich mit Lachsen gekreuzt. Die RB ist selber ein pazifischer Lachs.
> Das erkennt man am Gattungsnamen Oncorhynchus.



Auch wenn es wissenschaftlich richtig ist, widerstrebt es mir als Laien halt Forellen als Lachse zu bezeichnen. Salmo Trutta Forma Fario ist  für mich  immer ne Bachforelle gewesen und kein Atlantiklachs.

Als ich Fischerprüfung gemacht habe, wurden die ReBos übrigens in der deutschen Literatur noch als *Salmo* gairdneri oder *Salmo* irideus bezeichnet. Irgendwann später hat man dann auf Oncorhynchus mykiss umgestellt. Als ich Anfang der 80er das erste Mal in B.C. war, stand aber schon  *Oncorhynchus mykiss* in den Regulations.

Ich hab früher regelmäßig in B.C. gefischt und dabei auch  anadrome Steelheads, seegebundene Kamloops und auch reine Fluss-ReBo  gefangen. Von Hybriden mit Cutthroats hatte ich schon gehört. 

Dass in die Rainbows nun auch Oncorhynchus tshawytscha, kisutch, njerka, gorbuscha oder keta eingekreuzt wurden, höre ich nun zum ersten Mal. Das muss aber nichts heißen, denn ich weiß ja nicht mal, was ich alles nicht weiß. Allerdings hat mich das mit den Lachsen etwas stutzig gemacht, da die  Oncorhynchus „Lachse“ sich nicht nur optisch von den ReBo sehr deutlich unterscheiden, sondern auch genetisch anders programmiert sind und allesamt nach dem Ablaichen das Zeitliche segnen, d.h. bei lebendigem Leib verfaulen. Im Gegensatz dazu laichen ReBo ja mehrmals ab und werden dabei auch deutlich älter.  

Aber da Sneep im Gegensatz zu mir ein Fischexperte ist, will ich sein Urteil nicht weiter anzweifeln.



> RB werden meistens so behandelt, dass aus den Eiern nur weibliche Tiere schlüpfen die fast immer auch noch unfruchtbar sind



Dann wird es irgendwann aber mit der Nachzucht schwierig oder werden die nur noch geklont.


----------



## Laichzeit (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vermehrung von Besatzforellen*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @ laichzeit
> Ursprünglich entstand die RB aus der Steelhead und einer stationären Unterart.
> ...



Kottelat und Freyhof verwenden ein Artkonzept, das ohne Unterarten auskommt. Die Art ist dabei eine Einheit, die von anderen Arten eindeutig verschieden ist. Es kann keine Unterarten geben, da diese einen Artstatus erhalten, wenn sie von den oder der anderen Unterart eindeutig trennbar ist. Wenn die Unterart nicht eindeutig abgrenzbar ist, stellt sie keine reelle  Einheit dar und ist deshalb "nur" Teil der innerartlichen Varianz. Welche Arten genau gekreuzt wurden, hängt dann davon ab, wo die Biologen die Artgrenze ziehen.
Deshalb ist deren Buch über die europäischen Süßwasserfische auch so dick, was früher eine Art mit mehreren Unterarten war, sind heute verschiedene, einzelne Arten ohne Subspezies.



fishhawk schrieb:


> > RB werden meistens so behandelt, dass aus den Eiern nur weibliche Tiere schlüpfen die fast immer auch noch unfruchtbar sind
> 
> 
> Dann wird es irgendwann aber mit der Nachzucht schwierig oder werden die nur noch geklont.



Rein weibliche Bestände brauchen keine Männchen.
Edit: Gilt natürlich nur, wenn der Mensch nachhilft!
Man behandelt weibliche Fische ab Dottersackstadium oder Fingerlänge mit Hormonen und dadurch reifen in ihnen männliche Geschlechtsorgane. Die Spermien dieser Fische sind aber genetisch weiblich und produzieren mit Eiern von normalen Rognern nur weibliche Forellen, da die männlichen Geschlechtschromosomen fehlen.


----------



## fishhawk (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vermehrung von Besatzforellen*



> fast immer auch noch unfruchtbar sind



Wenn sowieso unfruchtbar, dann wäre doch das "genetische" Geschlecht egal?
Keine Fortpflanzung.

Ich vermute mal, dass es reine Zuchtstämme gibt, und für die Mastanlagen und Besatzkunden dann die "behandelten" Fische?

Wie bei den Landwirten, die dann jedes Jahr Saatgut von Monsanto kaufen müssen?


----------



## Laichzeit (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vermehrung von Besatzforellen*

Die rein weiblichen Fische sollten fruchtbar sein. Unfruchtbar sind die Triploiden und deren Besatz ist ohne Genehmigung illegal.


----------



## BERND2000 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vermehrung von Besatzforellen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Auch wenn es wissenschaftlich richtig ist, widerstrebt es mir als Laien halt Forellen als Lachse zu bezeichnen. Salmo Trutta Forma Fario ist für mich immer ne Bachforelle gewesen und kein Atlantiklachs.
> 
> Als ich Fischerprüfung gemacht habe, wurden die ReBos übrigens in der deutschen Literatur noch als *Salmo* gairdneri oder *Salmo* irideus bezeichnet. Irgendwann später hat man dann auf Oncorhynchus mykiss umgestellt. Als ich Anfang der 80er das erste Mal in B.C. war, stand aber schon *Oncorhynchus mykiss* in den Regulations.
> 
> ...


 
 Bein Wort Lachs bringen Wir halt oft alles durcheinander.

 Unser Lachs, hat aber wenig mit unserer Forelle oder den Saiblingen zu tun.

 So wie eben die pazifischen Lachsarten auch wieder wenig mit unserer Forelle oder unserem Lachs zu tun haben.
 Wie sehr aber die pazifische Regenbogenforellen mit den Lachsen dort zu tun habe, ist wieder etwas anderes.
 Sie stehen sich meine ich deutlich näher.
 Es ist übrigen alles wie immer nicht ganz so einfach. es gibt auch von unserem Lachs reine Süßwasserformen und umgekehrt sterben auch nicht alle Pazifischen Lachsarten.

 Aber dort macht es Sinn, weil sie dort Gewässer düngen die sonst extrem Nährstoffarm wären.
 Nebenbei ermöglichen sie so eine Lebensvielfalt die sonst dort nicht möglich wäre, weil die Nährstoffe längst ausgewaschen wären.

 Aber davon das in die Refo auch Lachsarten eingekreuzt wurden haben ich auch noch nicht gelesen.
 Wenn das möglich wäre, ist das eine klare Aussage wie nah verwand die sind.

 Beim Namen Lachs und Lachsartig nicht irre machen lassen.
 Ein Gründling ist auch ein Karpfenartiger, so wie auch der Brachse.
 Für so etwas gibt es ja die lateinischen Arten und auch die sind oft verwirrend.
 Salmo trutta forma fario, ist keine Art sondern eine getrickste Umschreibung eines Erscheinungsbildes der Forelle trutta.


----------



## Sneep (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vermehrung von Besatzforellen*

Hallo,

@ fishhawk

Du solltest nicht so viel Respekt vor "Experten" haben
Wenn du zu einem anderen Schluß kommst, vertritt ihn auch.



Falls jemand mir sagen kann, was der generelle Unterschied zwischen den Lachsen und den Forellen ist, wäre ich dankbar. Mir ist keine Definition bekannt.

Wir müssen uns von den üblichen Bezeichnungen wie Regenbogenforelle trennen. Ich weiß nicht, wie der Fisch zu seinem Namen gekommen ist, mit Wissenschaft hat es mit Sicherheit nichts zu tun. Das ist bei den wissenschhaftlichen Bezeichnungen anders.

Da gibt es 2 grosse Gruppen bei den Salmoniden.
In Europe die Gattung Salmo und an der Pazifikküste die Gattung Oncorhynchus Bei Salmo haben wir 2 Arten Salmo Salar den atlantischen Salm und Salmo trutta der Europäischen Forelle. Beide Arten gehören zur gleichen Gattung; Salmo.Unterhalb der Gattung kommt nur noch die Art. Als Angehörige der gleichen Gattung sind beide Arten genetisch eng verwandt. 

Zumindest verwandt genug um Hybriden zu erzeugen.Die sind sehr selten, das ist aber zu grossen Teilen darauf zurück zu führen, dass beide Arten getrennt voneinander laichen.

Wenn also Pazifische Lachse mit der RB "kombiniert" werden, werden dort nicht ein Lachs und eine Forelle vermischt.
Vielmehr kommen dort 2 Arten der gleichen Gattung zum Einsatz.

Wenn man das aus diesem Blickwinkel betrachtet, sieht das Ganze so absurd nicht mehr aus.
Das Zuchtziel war wie schon zu Beginn der Züchtung die verlängerung der Laichzeiten in der Zucht.

Vor allem in Schweden wurde in der Richtunng einiges untersucht und versucht.
SnEeP


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vermehrung von Besatzforellen*

Lachse und Forellen unterscheiden sich schon ein wenig.
 H. Pollhausen hat sich da einst an der Unterscheidung versucht.

 Lachse laichen unregelmäßiger oder eben nur einmalig.
 Sie stecken ungleich mehr Energie in den seltenen Versuch sich zu vermehren, bis hin zur völligen Auszehrung.
 Da sinkt der Fettgehalt fast auf Null und ebenso rücksichtslos ist es auch bei anderen Dingen.
 Mag sein das sie mehr "Vorräte" einspeichern um dann nach langer Zeit alles zu geben.
 Eine abgelaichte Forelle mag weniger Munden, aber sie wird durchaus gegessen.
 Aber die leeren Transportverpackungen, der Pazifiklachse isst man nicht.
 Vielleicht ist das eine mögliche Unterscheidung von Forelle und Lachs, halt auf die Nutzung als Nahrung bezogen menschlich.

 Wobei es mir mittlerweile schwer fällt, bei Forelle auch die Regebogen einzubinden und dann wieder Saiblinge auszugrenzen. 
 Für mich so wenig eine Forelle wie ein Pudel ein Wolf ist.


----------



## fishhawk (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vermehrung von Besatzforellen*

Hallo,

@sneep



> Du solltest nicht so viel Respekt vor "Experten" haben
> Wenn du zu einem anderen Schluß kommst, vertritt ihn auch.



Nur weil ich nichts davon gehört habe, muss das ja nicht falsch sein. Wenn du andere Informationen hast, werde ich das nicht anzweifeln. Ich kenne ja nur die Fische vom Angeln her, aber von der Zucht habe ich keine Ahnung.

Ich bin keiner, der auf Teufel komm raus recht behalten will und du genießt ja hier schon einen gewissen Ruf bei solchen Fragen.


----------



## Laichzeit (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vermehrung von Besatzforellen*

Stellt sich die Frage, welche Arten genau kombiniert wurden und welchen Einfluss das auf das Endresultat hat.
Den größten Anteil dürften die kalifornischen Steelheads und Redband trouts bilden.
Manchmal sieht man das den Fischen gar nicht an. Bestes Beispiel dafür ist der Bachsaibling. Die meisten Zuchtstämme sind mit Seesaiblingen verschnitten, aber man sieht keine Merkmale vom Seesaibling.


----------



## Sneep (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vermehrung von Besatzforellen*

Hallo,

mit den Saiblingen machst du aber ein grosses Fass auf.
Da ist alles im Fluss. Ein Beispiel gefällig?

Es gibt tatsächlich von Bachsaibling und Seesaibling einen Hybriden, den so genannnten Elsässer Saibling. Dieser ist aber von seinen Eltern unterscheidbar. Der Bachsaibling hat an den Flossen einen schwarzen und einen weißen Streifen. Der Seesaibling hat nur einen weißen Streifen. Der Elsässer hat deshalb einen breiten weißen Streifen und nur einen dünneren schwarzen. Diese Hybriden sind sogar fruchtbar. Dabei besteht ein Gelege immer nur aus einer Art. 

Bei vielen der gelieferten Besatz-Bachsaiblingen  dürfte es sich um den Elsässer handeln. Die sind in derZucht um einiges besser angepasst und einfach pflegeleichter als Wildfische.
In der Literatur wird der Seesaibling (S. alpinus) als die Art genannt, mit der man die Bachsaiblinge gekreuzt hat.
Suche ich einmal S. alpinus, finde ich unter der Bezeichnung
den Arktischen Wandersaibling. Der Seesaibling unserer Alpenseen ist Salvelinus umbla.

Wer wird denn jetzt eingekreuzt, der arktische Wandersaibling der im Nordatlantik lebt und sinnvoller Weise die Bezeichnung "Alpinus"  im Namen trägt. Oder doch Salvelinus umbla?

sneep


----------



## Laichzeit (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vermehrung von Besatzforellen*

Das müsste man wahrscheinlich die Züchter fragen, welche oder ob beide Arten zur Erzeugung der Elsässer verwendet werden. 
Soweit ich weiß, ist die "Auftrennung" der Gelege beim Elsässer Saibling ein Überbleibsel aus älterer Literatur und findet nicht wirklich statt, die Arten lassen sich ganz normal vermischen.
Bei den eingeführten Fischen spielt uns die Systematik zum Teil arg mit, die Trennung der Saiblinge in Salvelinus alpinus und S. umbla hat sich noch nicht überall durchgesetzt.
Am ehesten würde eine Genom-Analyse mit einem Vergleich zu allen möglichen Gründerpopulationen die Herkunft genau aufschlüsseln können, dasselbe gilt auch für die Refo.


----------



## BERND2000 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vermehrung von Besatzforellen*



Sneep schrieb:


> Suche ich einmal S. alpinus, finde ich unter der Bezeichnung
> den Arktischen Wandersaibling. Der Seesaibling unserer Alpenseen ist Salvelinus umbla.
> 
> Wer wird denn jetzt eingekreuzt, der arktische Wandersaibling der im Nordatlantik lebt und sinnvoller Weise die Bezeichnung "Alpinus" im Namen trägt.
> sneep



 So was passiert halt wenn man später, noch einmal trennt.
 Ist wie beim ausgestorbenen Nordseeschnäpel.
 Der ja auch nur ausgestorben ist weil nachträglich dieser Name nur für die Ausgestorbenen Schnäpel von Rhein und Themse steht.
 Nicht aber für die namensgebenden Schnäpel der Nordseezuflüsse die vermutlich bei der Erstbeschreibung namensgebend waren und nun,...eine Form des Ostseeschnäpels in der Nordsee sein sollen.

 Vermutlich alles seltsam..
 Denn im Wandel der Eiszeiten schwappen die Wanderfischarten hin und her.
 So werden die Saiblinge in die Alpenseen gelangt sein, die es nun nur noch hoch im Norden gibt.
 Gleichzeitig werden aus südlich angrenzenden Beständen Lachs, Schnäpel und Forelle dann wieder neue Stämme im Norden bilden wenn das Eis zurückweicht.
 Ergo wird ein Ostseeschnäpel eher ein modifizierter Nordseeschnäpel sein und nicht umgekehrt.
 Da trifft Arktischer Wandersaibling tatsächlich einmal besser das Schwarze als der lateinische Name.


----------



## Laichzeit (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Vermehrung von Besatzforellen*

https://www.alpenfischer.com/eroeffnungsbericht-alpenrhein/
Das ist eine echte Alpenrhein-Regenbogenforelle aus Naturverlaichung. Im Alpenrhein werden diese Aufsteiger recht häufig gefangen, während im Bodensee die Seeforelle im Fang eindeutig dominiert.


----------

